# Ibis probe sitzen, wo?



## -Spyderman- (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ibis Freunde,

wohnt Jemand von Euch zufällig im oder am Harzgebiet und fährt ein Ripley29 oder HD3? Ich möchte ggf. von Specialized auf Ibis umsteigen, da ich immer öfter nur Positives drüber lese/höre. Leider gibt es ja kaum Möglichkeiten bei einem Händler Probe zu sitzen und ich habe mit 1,86m und 88er Schrittlänge genau ein Maß zwischen L und XL, daher muss ich mich zwischen diesen Größen entscheiden.

Ob ein Ripley 29 oder HD3 in Frage kommt wird sich hoffentlich bald fest stellen lassen. Das Einsatzgebiet sind meistens Schotter/Waldwege mit und ohne Wurzel, leicht bis steil bergauf und nicht allzu steilen holprigen Abfahren. Kurz, das Bike soll gut rauf wie auch runter kommen.
Ich habe auch von dem gut funktionierenden DWLink bereits gelesen, welches für die Ibis Bikes spricht. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, spart man sich quasi die Lockout Funktion am Federbein(?).

Ich habe mich auch schon an tri-cycles gewendet und von Stefan heute eine Antwort erhalten, dass sie erst ab nächste Woche wieder geöffnet haben und wir dann telefonieren sollten. Das Angebot werde ich sicher auch i.A. nehmen, vielen Dank schonmal dafür.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2016)

Trycycles ist top, alleine das "Museum" lohnt die Anfahrt 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acme (27. Juli 2016)

könnte dir probesitzen in 49324 anbieten. Ist evtl aber zu weit weg? HD3 in large


----------



## -Spyderman- (27. Juli 2016)

Das ist bei Melle Richtung Osnabrück? Das wären dann ca. 250km. :-(


----------



## Acme (27. Juli 2016)

yup


----------



## -Spyderman- (27. Juli 2016)

Danke trotzdem für Dein Angebot.


----------



## mr320 (27. Juli 2016)

Hatte letztes Jahr genau das gleiche Problem im Berliner Umland. 1,87m und 86 cm Schrittlänge. Das Probesitzen war auch mein Problem. Ist leider das Problem bei solchen Exoten. Als ich in der Gegend war wollte ich bei GoCycles vorbeischauen. Aber das Testrad war gerade mit dem Eigentümer im Urlaub. Tri-Cycles war leider nicht auf dem Weg. Letztendlich ist es dann das HD3 in XL geworden (ohne Probesitzen). Schade ist, das ich im Mai eine Woche in Wernigerode biken war. Dann hättest man sich mal treffen können. Der XL passt super (50 Vorbau). L Rahmen würde mit Sicherheit auch gehen. Kommt dann halt auf Deine Vorlieben an. Wenn es Dir keine Umstände macht, dann versuche es bei Tri-Cycles. Klingel aber vorher bei denen durch, ob sie mehrere Rahmen aufgebaut vor Ort haben.

Noch so am Rande. Bin bis jetzt mit dem Bike wunschlos glücklich. Klettert wirklich spielend, Lockout habe ich wegen den 2016er Fox X2 noch nicht und habe den auch überhaupt nicht vermisst. Der Hinterbau funzt perfekt, kein durchrauschen, kein ungenutzter Federweg, und sahniges Ansprechen (mit dem X2).

Unter die 250 km komme ich leider auch nicht.
Gruß Marco


----------



## -Spyderman- (27. Juli 2016)

Ihr wohnt alle viel zu weit weg. ;-( Sehr schade! Ich werde nächste Woche mit Stefan von Tri-cycles telefonieren und dann sehen wir weiter.
Bin dann auch gespannt auf die fahrbaren Unterschiede zwischen dem Ripley und HD3 (hoffe die haben beide mal aufgebaut stehen).


----------



## Langie (29. Juli 2016)

Hi, ich kann dir zwar (noch) keine Probefahrt anbieten, jedoch meine Eindrücke.
Ich bin 1.88 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 89 cm.
Vor 3 Wochen war ich in Wiesbaden zum Probefahren (200 km Anreise; haben sich gelohnt) und habe mir jetzt ein Mojo HD3 in XL bestellt. Ich konnte beide Räder (HD3 in L & XL) Probefahren (sehr coole Probefahrt, hier nochmal ein ausdrücklicher Dank an tri-cycles). Das L war für mich quasi unfahrbar klein (kurz). Ich konnte kaum einlenken ohne mit den Knien dem Lenker im Weg zu sein (im Sitzen) und im Stehen war der Reach einfach viel zu kurz.
Du würdest, meiner Meinung nach, einen zu langen Vorbau benötigen wenn du ein L-Rahmen wählst. Ich plane aktuell die Verwendung eines 50 mm Vorbaus.
Das Bike hat sich super verspielt angefühlt (ich fahre aktuell ein 2013er 29'' Carbon-Stumpi) und für mich wird auch trotz 21'' Rahmenhöhe eine 150 mm Sattelstütze passen.

Alles in allem lautet meine Empfehlung: Fahr nach Wiesbaden (Die Kosten der Anreise zu den Kosten des Rads waren zumindest für mich eher vernachlässigbar - so ein Ibis ist nunmal leider kein Schnäppchen) und teste es. Ansonsten würde ich dir klar zum XL raten.


----------



## -Spyderman- (30. Juli 2016)

Dein Post ist sehr hilfreich, danke dafür. Ich habe etwa Deine Größe und die gleiche Schrittlänge. Ich werde kommende Woche mal mit Stefan telefonieren und ihn dann hoffentlich auf 1-2 Probefahrten und Bikeberatung besuchen fahren.

Wann bekommst Du denn Dein Bike und welche Farbe wird der Frame haben? Vorfreude kann ja auch schon Spaß haben und das Warten lohnt sich sicher.


----------



## Langie (30. Juli 2016)

Aufgrund Lieferproblemen mit der Pike Boost wohl erst Anfang September .
Rahmenfarbe habe ich mich für das 917er hellblau entschieden. Sieht einfach top aus.
Das grün ist naja grün eben (nicht so ganz mein Fall) und das schwarz für mein Geschmack fast schon zu langweilig. Matt schwarz fährt halt gerade jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Spyderman- (30. Juli 2016)

Sehr schöne Farbe. Das Blau gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut, auch das Orange mag ich. Muss ich mal in Natura sehen.


----------



## -Spyderman- (5. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

inzwischen konnte ich ein Ripley LS und Mojo HD, jeweils in L und XL Probe sitzen und auch Probe fahren. Vielen Dank dafür an Stefan von Tri-Cycles. Dabei habe ich heraus gefunden daß mir die Größe XL besser liegt als L. L passt zwar auch, aber ich sitze etwas zu aufrecht darauf, beim XL passt es besser. Bin 186 groß und eine Schrittlänge von 88-89cm.

Nach 2 kurzen Probefahrten (das Wetter spielte nicht so mit und es nieselte von oben), stand für mich fest daß für meine Zwecke ein Ripley besser passt, obwohl mir der Rahmen des Mojo ein wenig besser gefällt. Mit einer 140er Gabel ist das Ripley sicher ein hammer cooles Trailbike.
Das Ergebnis ist, daß ich mein Speci Enduro wohl verkaufen muss. ;-)

Vielen Dank an Euch und die Angebote zum Probesitzen! Vielleicht melde ich mich bald als Ibis Besitzer zurück...


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. August 2016)

Fatal ... verkauft ein Specialized 29er Enduro, um auf ein 29er Trailbike umzusteigen ... dass du dich nicht schämst. ;-)

Nee lass mal. Das LS in Orange ist schon optisch ein unfassbar hübsches Rad und stünde bei mir ziemlich weit oben auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## -Spyderman- (18. August 2016)

Das Enduro ist aber ein 650 und für meinen Einsatz etwas viel Federweg. Bergab dafür eins der besten Bikes die ich hatte. Beim LS ist die Range für mich etwas vielfältiger und macht mehr Freude.


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. August 2016)

Alles gut. Und ich denke, dass du damit bei Weitem keinen Fehlkauf tust.


----------



## -Spyderman- (22. August 2016)

Danke, denke auch es ist das Richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (2. März 2017)

Gibt es vielleicht in KA die Möglichkeit ein Mojo in L probe zu sitzen?


----------



## _Olli (6. April 2017)

hat jemand in 01 ein ripley LS in L oder XL zum mal probe sitzen?


----------



## fahrradglanz (14. November 2018)

Hallo!

Vielleicht ist es ja für den einen oder anderen Interessant und für die Kaufentscheidung hilfreich.
Bei uns gibt es das *Ripley LS in M* und bald das* Ripmo in L* als Testräder. Probefahren ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Bei Terminabsprache an einem Samstag könnte es sein, dass der Smoker/Grill auch in Betrieb ist.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (13. November 2019)

hat evtl. jemand im PLZ Bereich 74 ein Ripmo in M zum Probesitzen? Weiteres gerne per PN


----------



## LautSprecher (22. März 2020)

Ripley in L könnte ich in 7xx anbieten.


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (23. März 2020)

hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt, aber Danke trotzdem


----------



## LautSprecher (25. März 2020)

Matthias1971 schrieb:


> hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt, aber Danke trotzdem


Hoffentlich ists am Ende ein Ibis geworden.


----------



## MantaHai (19. Juli 2020)

Guude,

gibt's jemanden im Rhein-Main Gebiet wo man ein Mojo HD3 in Größe M proberollen kann?


----------



## Mausoline (12. März 2021)

Hat in Süddeutschland jemand ein Mojo 4 in S zum Probesitzen oder

zum Maße messen wegen Überstand 

Hab leider nur 70er Schrittlänge.


----------

